# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  The good beers are in glass - I want plastic bottles, or something lightweight

## mikehayes

With overseas shipping costs so high, it hardly makes sense to ship glass bottles of beer. 

Is there any way to buy good beer (e.g. Rochfort 10) in a plastic bottle? Or perhaps a thin walled keg that has been crated?

----------


## Maciamo

I have never seen plastic bottles. Up to 10-15 years ago all Belgian beers were in glass bottles. Now they are starting to follow the global trend to sell beer in cans, but only for the most popular ones like Jupiler.

----------


## Reinaert

Beer in plastic? It's like cursing in a cathedral!

----------


## Maciamo

> Beer in plastic? It's like cursing in a cathedral!


Required ?  :Suspicious:

----------


## LeBrok

Buy local beer in glass, not much shipping needed.

----------


## mikehayes

Something like this would perhaps be ideal, if it can be ~20 kg.
P3090013.jpg

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

One of my former room-mates drank good beer (Augustiner Bräu) from plastic bottles. I neither understood why he did this, nor why they actually filled this beer in plastic bottles. And he was complaining the beer I drank wasn't cold enough...

----------


## Reinaert

> Required ?


Bier in een plastic fles is als vloeken in de kerk.

Du biere dans un bouteille de plastic, est comme dir "merde" dans une eglise.

Comprenez?

----------


## Benkimim

Hahahaha what are you trying to say? I can help you if you want for the translation  :Poh:

----------


## mikehayes

How often are moderated posts approved?

I posted a reply in this thread roughly 2 weeks ago -- it still has not appeared.

----------


## mikehayes

In case anyone else tries to find light weight ways to ship beer, Kegkeg supplies cardboard kegs to roughly ~20 Belgian breweries. However, they're less popular because they're more expensive than metal kegs. The 20 liter keykegs are more rare than the 30 liter ones, and so a min order of ~100+ kegs is often required.

It turns out it doesn't matter in my case.. I discovered the country I planned to import the beer to has a 1 liter limit  :Annoyed:  Anything over 1 liter of "alcoholic beverage" is automatically deemed to be for resale.

----------


## joyee

Well If you wanna plastic bottle then make sure that either is it toxic or not? well the simplest way to check it that you must check the koozie of the bottles.

----------


## kristofluyten

I am living in Belgium and I can tell you that unfortunately I have never seen Strong Beers ( those are the good ones) in a can, or even worse, in plastic bottles.

There is for sure a reason why they do it in glass.

The bigger and more known beers often have their own export so if you are lucky you might buy them in your own country.
Of course, for the really special smaller beers you will have to come to Belgium  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

